# Your Final Four



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

At this point of the season, who do you think will be in the Final Four?


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

Duke, GW, UConn, 'Nova.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Really? GW? Not only are you a homer but you're dillusional. Beating La Salle and Dayton is cute and all but GW is not even a sweet 16 team. You have not beaten a tournament team ALL YEAR. Aren't you worried about that? If a team makes you slow down and run a half court offense you're in BIG trouble as all you can do is run. Didn't getting wrecked by NC St. worry you at all? They're not even a top 10 team and you just got smacked from start to finish. This GW team is hands down the most overrated ball club in the country. It's down right embarassing that you are ranked as high as you are. You aren't a top 3 team in any major conference with exception of maybe the Pac 10. If you're in a real conference you'd be ranked in the 20's or unranked and looking at a 2nd rd. exit at best. 

And no I'm not angry because I go to Georgetown and you have a higher ranking but I am angry because I love college basketball and you guys are getting wayyyy too much hype. 

And my final 4 picks are:

Duke 
UConn
LSU 
Villanova

With UConn cutting down the nets.


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

I figured I would get this from someone, I just didn't think it would be from a GTown fan (isn't there enough anti-GW smack talk on your own board?). And I'm not playing favorites, I honestly think they'll be a 2-4 seed and get to the final four. They have the talent, the depth and the maturity to do it. NC State was one bad game, everyone has them.

So, watch GW before you judge them, they have more talent, size and depth than you know. Oh, and next time you see your coach tell him to man up and schedule GDub next year so we can run you out of the MCI Center just like we do to Maryland.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

In no particular order...
Duke
Tennessee
Gonzaga
Villanova

I know people will say, Tennessee?!?!? They are the real deal. They are now ranked #10 in the Coaches poll. They have some good talent and a great coach.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Duke, UConn, Texas (These seem obvious to me)

Who I don't think will make it: Nova, Memphis, Gonzaga

I don't know who my final team would be at this point, but I'm thinking maybe Kansas, Ohio State, Tennessee, or LSU


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey G Dub when you can name me ONE team you have beaten that will make the tournament we can continue this discussion. Oh you can and that team is NC St. 

Also regarding your take on how we should be playing you more. I agree but I'm not sure you want to see Jeff Green, Vernon Macklin and the rest of the Hoyas so soon. You'd be in trouble. More to the point though Seth Davis from cnnsi.com reported that we wanted to be in the BB&T Classic and play UMD in the 1st rd. however Gary Williams turned down the offer claiming that UMD would make G'town's schued, not the other way around....turns out he couldnt have been more wrong. If we did go to that tournament we probably do play you in your 2nd round. Hopefully next year we can work something out.

GW should be punished for playing an embarassingly easy schuedule. Hopefully you'll get what you deserve.


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

UCONN, Villanova, Michigan St., and Duke.

with UCONN winning it all


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Duke, UConn, Texas, Nova


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Let me break down the obvious teams...

*Duke Blue Devils* 
They look like the best TEAM in the country, but they have been prone to slip up against some lesser teams. A prayer to beat VTech, OT against Florida State, and letting UNC's scrubs back in the game say to me that this team might very well falter in the tournament. I'm not penciling them in by any stretch of the imagination.

*Connecticut Huskies* 
I think they'd be the safest one seed in the tournament. Besides that loss to Marquette where Novak had the game of his life, they've been really laying it down on some teams. Losing at Villanova by 5 is not a problem in my mind. They have every position filled and are really, really deep. I see UConn making an appearance.

*Memphis Tigers* 
Too young. And after playing a cake CUSA schedule, I can't believe they'll be prepared to face top competition in the tourney. The ideal 8 over 1 upset if they end up getting a 1 seed.

*Texas Longhorns* 
Have won a lot of good games, but have struggled away from Austin. Do I think they can make it? Yes, absolutely. Gibson, Paulino, and Abrams is a solid backcourt rotation. Tucker and Aldridge are legit. I like this team, but they could get caught up.

*Gonzaga Bulldogs* 
I like them. I love Morrison. This team won't get there. I can't see it happening. Power conference teams do well usually because they keep their games at such a high level heading into the tournament. The Zags have to be on autopilot, and eventually they will play a hungry, Big 10, 12, East team and get it handed to them.

*Villanova Wildcats* 
I really like this team to make it. They have two losses. By 3 at Texas and by 4 at West Virginia. In the Texas game they shot something like 30 percent and still had a chance to win. They play D, fly all over the court and a nice 4-man big rotation really suits them. I think they'll make it and maybe even win the whole thing.

Ok so here it is...

Connecticut
Villanova
Ohio State
Tennessee

I've been on the Tennessee bandwagon all year since Pearl took over and they are not disappointing me. They fly up and down the court and Pearl wins in the tournament. I'm almost hoping they lose another game and get a 3 seed to avoid having a target on the chest as a #1 or #2. Ohio State is another team who will suprise some people. They can shoot the 3, have a monster inside in Dials, and Matta is a damn good coach. I think as a 3 or 4 seed they got a good shot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Duke, Gonzaga, Tennessee and Villanova.....dependent on the brackets of course..


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Let's be honest is there a bracket where you're not putting the Zags?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> Let's be honest is there a bracket where you're not putting the Zags?



?, it's not like Gonzaga doesn't have the talent.

My final Four.

1. UConn
2. Duke
3. Texas
4. Gonzaga


Texas VS Uconn, UConn wins it all.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

If they are all in different brackets:

UCONN
Duke
Villanova
Texas


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Top 10 teams with chance to get to Final Four (in no order)

Duke
UConn
Villanova
Memphis
Texas
UCLA
Kansas
Gonzaga
Michigan St.
Tennessee


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm starting to realize that Michigan State relied on Chris Hill, Alan Anderson, and company. They lost more than just a few role players.

Ohio State on the other hand is ridiculous and I'm glad someone else mentioned them. They are shooting better than Illinois did last year and they have a legit big man. And they just got the blessing of the Big Ten Wonk. Threes are like layups to them this season.


----------



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

After seeing everyone's pics, i think there is a consensus of UConn, Duke, and Villanova. Then Texas, Gonzaga, Tennessee, and a few other teams seem to be coming in for the last spot. I think that Duke has too much pressure on them in the tournament. School history, Coach K, Williams and Reddick, and that number one seed will all work to their demise. Texas is a good team with a good chance, but i cant see them getting their as of right now. Gonzaga should change their name to the Morrison's because without him they wouldnt even be ranked. He will have a down game or someone will do a better job defensively on him, and they will be eleminated. Tennessee is tempting because they seem to improve with every game and Pearl (and the fact that i go to Tennessee), but i cant see them doing well against a team with two good big men. I think that Memphis doesnt get enough credit for what they have done, and they are as athletic as any team in D1. Michigan St. has a Izzo and a great tourney record. I think they will be there as a little surprise.

1.UConn
2.Villanova
3.Memphis
4. Michigan St.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TM said:


> Duke, UConn, Texas, Nova


Ditto.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Iowa
Michigan State
Ohio State
Illinois

(If you couldnt catch the sarcasm I feel sorry for ya!)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Duke, UConn, Villanova, Gonzaga


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Iowa
> Michigan State
> Ohio State
> Illinois
> ...


and the Big 10 still stinks!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bparris1 said:


> Tennessee is tempting because they seem to improve with every game and Pearl (and the fact that i go to Tennessee), but i cant see them doing well against a team with two good big men.


texas?

buckman was out, but tucker and aldridge was there(of course gibson left early too).

i think tennessee handled that one pretty well.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Duke, UConn, Villanova, Gonzaga


Same.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Duke, UConn, Texas, Nova


The only reason I disagree is because 4 obvious teams NEVER make it, you gotta find the surprise.

I don't think you can make an argument that states "pressure will get to the best team in the country" bparris1, because if you look at history that just doesn't happen. Who have been the best teams in the country the past 5 years? '05 UNC, '04 Connecticut, '03 Kansas (made the final), '02 Maryland and Duke (first team you can make a case for choking in my opinion, but w/o Battier, they weren't the same), '01 Duke, '00 Michigan State, and '99 Duke (which lost in the final).

So in the past 6 seasons, I can legitimately say the best team in every one of those seasons got to the Final Four, and in almost all cases they won the title. And I don't remember back far enough (except that I picked a Utah - Kentucky Final and won my bracket), but I suspect UK in '98 was the best team that season as well. The best way to win a bracket isn't to go for the big upset, but to pick out the stud and send them to the final.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Duke
Villanova
West Virginia

Last spot is between Texas, Gonzaga, and UConn. Gonzaga definitely gets in if Knight and Raivio step it up offensively. 

Yes, I'm crazy. I'm a WVU homer, but I just love how they play, it's mindboggling.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

for now i'm putting duke and uconn in my final four.

i think the other two spots will be filled by two of texas, florida, ohio state, michigan state, illinois, nc state, and george washington.

i know that's not much of a final four(more like a final 9), but so much of it depends on matchups, that's the best i can do for now.

there are some top teams i don't see making it(villanova, gonzaga, memphis), but if the bracket lines up right, they'll have a good shot.


----------



## bparris1 (Feb 10, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> texas?
> 
> buckman was out, but tucker and aldridge was there(of course gibson left early too).
> 
> i think tennessee handled that one pretty well.


I agree that they did well against them, but then they showed the weakness again against a mediocre Ok. St. team. A game they play against two big men can be to there advantage (speed, press, 3 pt shooting, style of play, or disadvantage (rebounding, size, pts in the paint). It will be interesting to see.


----------



## ajaynes (Feb 15, 2006)

UConn Tennessee Gonzaga and Villanova

That's right, no Duke. Reddick hasn't been successful in the past when it comes tournament time. Even though Coach K does a great job of getting the rest of the team ready, Reddick won't step up.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> and the Big 10 still stinks!


Are you serious? Don't even get me started on the Pac-10.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm starting to realize that Michigan State relied on Chris Hill, Alan Anderson, and company. They lost more than just a few role players.


I totally agree yet I still see people thinking they're going to make the final four. Behind Shannon Brown, this team is flat out bad. Look for them to lose in the 1st round.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

R-E-D-I-C-K

you bo-bo experts don't even know how to spell his name. why shoud i believe you know about his game?


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Duke
Villanova
Gonzaga
Uconn


Can't wait to watch Redick in the Final Four


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm going to begin my post by saying that I love Adam Morrison. I've loved him since I saw him as a freshman at the BB&T Classic against Maryland. I raved about him to anyone that would listen. 
I also love the Gonzaga program. I've picked them the last 2 years to be a Final 4 team (maybe that's why I'm so bitter). But after obsessing over them and watching them for so long I dont see how they're a final 4 team. And more importantly how are so many people who are so educated on college hoops pick this squad. They play 0 defense. Watching Morrison and Co. play D is like watching retarded kids talk about quantum physics. It's just not pretty. Isn't this the key to winning 6 games? Good D is vital to any good championship squad. Next, they don't have the pg to do it. Raivio has been so mediocre it hurts to watch him anymore. And they're inside game isn't special either. Besides Bautista no avgs more that 5.5 boards. That will be a problem. No D, No PG, little rebounding. Morrison may lead them to a sweet 16 but I dont see a final 4 in their future. I'd love a coherent substantial argument going to the other way. Morrison and Redick in the Final 4 would be great for college bball.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Duke 
Uconn
Texas
Gonzaga

Duke of course wins it all. Too talented NOT to, and Williams and Redick (mainly this kid) will impress.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Without knowing the brackets, I have accurately predicted the three fourths of the past 7 final fours in a row and gotten the the last two finals correct. However I still know nothing so I will say:

Villanova, Connecticut (to meet in the finals these two)

Duke, Georgetown (neutral court, I think they can get to the Final Four)

I see an upset filled NCAA tournament in the first two rounds, too bad I'll be at work missing them and on the West Coast no less. =(


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> I see an upset filled NCAA tournament in the first two rounds, too bad I'll be at work missing them and on the West Coast no less. =(


HFK - you got internet connection at work? I don't mean to pull you away from your work, but from what I hear, at least the first rounds will be broadcasted over the internet for FREE!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Updated:

Gonzaga
Gwash
Memphis
Uconn


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> R-E-D-I-C-K
> 
> you bo-bo experts don't even know how to spell his name. why shoud i believe you know about his game?



REIdicll
Reidicxmk
RIedjcico!!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> REIdicll
> Reidicxmk
> RIedjcico!!!


Don't drink and type my man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> HFK - you got internet connection at work? I don't mean to pull you away from your work, but from what I hear, at least the first rounds will be broadcasted over the internet for FREE!


Please let me know when this is going to happen TM. This is the first tournament in 12 years I haven't recorded, but I shall return with the Greg Oden, Brandan Wright, Thad Young years. 

Sucks too because the Missouri Valley is looking at 5 bids this year and I'm going to miss all those first round games. I really hope something happens (positively) that allows me to record the tournament.

Pray for me. :gopray:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'll get the info then post it


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i agree with most people about that


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm starting to realize that Michigan State relied on Chris Hill, Alan Anderson, and company. They lost more than just a few role players.
> 
> Ohio State on the other hand is ridiculous and I'm glad someone else mentioned them. They are shooting better than Illinois did last year and they have a legit big man. And they just got the blessing of the Big Ten Wonk. Threes are like layups to them this season.



ill agree with you about alan anderson, he was the most important person on the team last year, however chris hill did not have a very good year last year and neitzel has played better than him this year

i wont comment on the other persons claim about brown being the only good player on the team and msu losing in the first round

as for my picks....uconn vill memphis and my surprise is tOSU


----------



## Carmelo#15 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Final Four Predictions?*

UConn
Gonzaga
Villanova 
Duke

What do you guys think?


----------



## smustang (Feb 22, 2006)

Duke
Uconn
Villanova
Texas


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

i'll try to mix it up, and this is all tentative on brackets:

Georgetown
Duke
UConn
WVU


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

LSU
Texas
Duke 
Ohio St.


----------



## Stache (Mar 1, 2006)

Speaking of great white players...check out this great shirt on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gonzaga-Adam-Mo...ryZ62126QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JW, you should buy that


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Villanova
UConn
Duke
Gonzaga

It'll change once tourney time comes, I gotta have an upset somewhere in there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gonzaga will be in one of those three team's bracket


----------

